# Rado All About It!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Past and Present? Then and Now? Anyway, Rado Ad in yesterday's Independent plus recent arrival from Roy:










and one on the wrist:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Paul,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Paul.









Here's another.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I prefer yours, Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Thanks but I think they are both outstanding.







Many Rados of that era were a bit "eccentric" to say the least, ours are more conservative and the better for it, imho.









I just received a genuine NSA Rado signed bracelet at no cost from a very nice man.









I'll try to fit it tomorrow.









Thanks Roy.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Beautiful pic Stan..









Super looking Rado

Cheers Mal


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I didn't know the Integral comes in chrono version.







They also started to produce automatics with the ceramic case and bracelet. So far only "The Original" line had mechanical movements.


----------

